# dreamweaver



## bella (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm interested in locking the table top/bottom to the browser window.
How do I do that?

Here is a link as to what I mean
http://www.greentarayogakeywest.com/index.html

Thanks!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2005)

Set the height of your table to 100%.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 8, 2005)

What exactly do you mean by that Bella?  As in static, or in removing the small space below the footer?


----------



## bella (Feb 8, 2005)

I want the top and bottom of the website to align 100% top/bottom. I wish I could explain it better but I don't have enough knowledge of web design yet.

see attached link to understand what I mean
http://www.greentarayogakeywest.com/index.html


----------



## agusgriego (Feb 8, 2005)

You have to set your main table's height to 100% and remove this line of code that dreamweaver automatically generates 

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

in order to have your browsers render it properly.

Also you have to edit your page properties under Modify > Page Properties
and there put the value 0 in left & top margins and in margin width & margin height

Hope it helps.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 9, 2005)

Whatever you do, don't remove the DOCTYPE like agusgriego suggests.  That'll cause more problems than it'll fix in the long run.  

You don't have to use a table height either.  The problem is a margin issue, you didn't specify the bottom margin for the body so it's defaulting.  (margin height in dreamweaver). 

To simplify things, just add the following code to your CSS file and it'll be fine in all 4.0+ browsers (99.999% of the market):


```
body {
   margin: 0;
   }
```

-----

If you want to save some bandwidth and make the site more accessible (in general) and easier to use (for nontraditional devices...PDA, cell), then think about a non-tables based layout.  

Here's an example I threw together in minutes based on what you had...still needs some minor tweaking.

http://test.designs4efx.com/Bella/


----------



## bella (Feb 9, 2005)

hey it worked!!! Thanks agusgriego, all I needed to change was the page propereties.


----------



## ian27 (Feb 16, 2005)

You can also use CSS for your tables:

You need to create a style either in an external stylesheet, or within that
particular page.

It would look something like this:

.indexmaintable {
 height: 100%;
}

with the "indexmaintable" being the actual name of your style.


Now you'd apply that style class to the whole table. 

Ian


----------



## bella (Feb 16, 2005)

thanks, because I couldn't figure out how to get the bottom height !00% once I fixed the top. I'll give it a try...


----------

